# Lyft vs. Uber ... Market Share



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...er-just-how-dominant-is-uber-ridesharing.aspx


----------



## LYFT DownUnder (Aug 12, 2015)

This level of dominance by one company is unhealthy. Just go to Australia to see how Uber behaves when it is the sole TNC operating. 

We should all hope this trend to favour Uber over all others does not continue.


----------

